# Drivers for EMachines that they dont have



## Prothallson432 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem getting drivers for this computer, its a brand new emachines, my son got a virus on it the first day we had it (he is 4) no big deal, did a system restore with the disk i got from emachines, and when windows came back up it the drivers where missing. I looked up and down the emachines website but they do not have the vga or networking drivers for this computer on the site at all, also called them and they said they didnt have the drivers, and that I needed to send the computer in... I've opened the case and looked at the motherboard which has no name on it at all but Boxer 61 mb da061L and the chipset is covered by a heat sink, the model of computer is emachine el 1200-06w would really apriciate some help Im kind of at a loss right now..

PS. I cant remember what it was called but isint there something i can download that will check the computer and tell me what drivers I need? or at least tell me what company makes the network card and stuff like that so I have a little broader range to look?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF is this your machine http://support.gateway.com/emachines/emac/EL1200/EL1200nv.shtml if so the links on the page may help


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here for updated Chipset driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_190.38_whql.html

Information on desktop:
http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=EL1200-06w

I need the drive instance ID number for the network device
go into device manager, right click on it, properties, details tab
number listed there please, post it.


----------

